# Did American Flyer make a Baldwin 4-6-0?



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

Good morning all!
Got together with an old friend last night and eventually we started talking about trains. He races cars as a hobby, and his number is 97, based on the Old 97 that crashed outside of Danville. He moved around a lot as a kid, and always liked the towns with a depot, spent a lot of time kicking around them. Anyway, I am just wondering if AF made a Baldwin 4-6-0, and if they did, if someone could provide the engine number? 
Thanks and have a great day!
TimmyD


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

No. The closest would be the Casey Jones 4-4-0. It was made from 1961 through 1965.


----------



## Trackman (Oct 16, 2019)

TimmyD,
American Flyer did not produce a 4-6-0 steam locomotive. Other recent manufactures may have, but I don't follow the modern S-scale manufactures that closely.
I do have something to offer you, and the other fine folks within this forum. Below is a link to Stumpy Stone's collection of S-scale kitbashing articles, leading off with him creating a 4-6-0 steamer from various AF parts. This "Stumpy's Station" column is part of the MyFlyerTrains.Net & .Org & .Com – Dedicated to the Wonderful Toy Trains of A. C. Gilbert website, where most AF catalogs are also available for viewing.
Stumpy’s Station – MyFlyerTrains.Net & .Org & .Com 
Enjoy,
Trackman


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

SHS made a 2-8-0 Consolidation. I also check in on the Stumpy's Station updates. They are always a great read.


----------

